# من هو بهيموث - الذي تكلم عنه ايوب؟



## apostle.paul (9 يناير 2010)

سؤال ساله لى انا اول مرة فى حياتى اقرا الموضوع دا ومقدرتش ارد
وكان صيغة سؤاله تعرف ان بهيموث هو اول حاجة الهك صنعها فى الكون وشكل مازنجير 
*هُوَذَا بَهِيمُوثُ الَّذِي صَنَعْتُهُ مَعَكَ يَأْكُلُ  الْعُشْبَ مِثْلَ الْبَقَرِ.*
*16 هَا هِيَ قُوَّتُهُ فِي مَتْنَيْهِ،  وَشِدَّتُهُ فِي عَضَلِ بَطْنِهِ.*
*17 يَخْفِضُ ذَنَبَهُ كَأَرْزَةٍ.  عُرُوقُ فَخِذَيْهِ مَضْفُورَةٌ.*
*18 عِظَامُهُ أَنَابِيبُ نُحَاسٍ،  جِرْمُهَا حَدِيدٌ مَمْطُولٌ.*
*19 هُوَ أَوَّلُ أَعْمَالِ اللهِ. الَّذِي  صَنَعَهُ أَعْطَاهُ سَيْفَهُ.*
*20 لأَنَّ الْجِبَالَ تُخْرِجُ لَهُ  مَرْعًى، وَجَمِيعَ وُحُوشِ الْبَرِّ تَلْعَبُ هُنَاكَ.*
*21 تَحْتَ  السِّدْرَاتِ يَضْطَجعُ فِي سِتْرِ الْقَصَبِ وَالْغَمِقَةِ.*
*22  تُظَلِّلُهُ السِّدْرَاتُ بِظِلِّهَا. يُحِيطُ بِهِ صَفْصَافُ  السَّوَاقِي.*
*23 هُوَذَا النَّهْرُ يَفِيضُ فَلاَ يَفِرُّ هُوَ.  يَطْمَئِنُّ وَلَوِ انْدَفَقَ الأُرْدُنُّ فِي فَمِهِ.*
*24 هَلْ يُؤْخَذُ  مِنْ أَمَامِهِ؟ هَلْ يُثْقَبُ أَنْفُهُ بِخِزَامَةٍ؟*
انا الصراحة مش فاهم حاجة


----------



## NEW_MAN (9 يناير 2010)

*رد: من هو بهيموث؟*

عن دائرة المعارف الكتابية 

*بهيموث* ​ 
نقرأ في سفر أيوب ( 40 : 15 – 24 ) عن " بهيموث... الذي يأكل العشب مثل البقر، وقوته في متنيه وشدته في عضل بطنه... الخ " ويقول الله لأ يوب عنه "الذى صنعته معك "إشارة إلى أن الله خلق الحيوانات فى اليوم السادس الذي خلق فيه الإِنسان ( تك 1 : 24 26 ). ويقول البعض إن كلمة " بهيموث " العبرية هى جمع " بهيمة " وهى نفس الكلمة العربية لفظاً ومعنى) التي تطلق على الحيوانات الأليفة والمتوحشة. 


وتترجم نفس الكلمة فى مواضع أخرى بكلمة " وحوش " ( تث 32 : 24، أيوب 12 : 20، إش 18 : 6.. الخ ). كما تترجم " بهائم " ( حزقيال 32 : 13، حبقوق 2 : 17 .. ألخ ) ويقول البعض الآخر إنها " بهيمة " ولكنها كلمة مصرية الأصل تعنى "ثور الماء "، ويقول بعض المفسرين إن المقصود منها هو الخرتيت أو الفيل، ولكن الوصف المذكور في أيوب ( 40 : 15 _ 24 ) أكثر انطباقاً على " فرس النهر " الذى يعيش فى نهر النيل وبعض أنهار أفريقية، وبخاصة الإِشارة إلى ضخامة حجمه وأكله العشب وارتياده المياه " هو ذا النهر يفيض فلا يفرهو " ( أيوب 40 : 23 ) فهو يقضي معظم نهاره في المياه وبين الأشجار حتى إذا خيم الليل خرج إلى الحقول على ضفاف النهر، فيتلف مزروعاتها وأشجارها.


ورغم أنه يسمى " فرس النهر " إلا أنه أقرب إلى الخنزير، إذ تنتهى أقدامه بأصابع فيعتبر مشقوق الظلف ولكنه لا يجتر رغم أن معدته تتكون من ثلاث حجرات ليستطيع هضم الحشائش التي يقتات بها.


ويقول البعض إن بهيموث المذكور فى أيوب، ليس حيواناً حقيقياً ولكنه حيوان خرافي، تقول عنه الأساطير المصرية إنه لا يموت، وأن تأكيد هيمنه الله عليه، هو تأكيد للخلود، ولكن واضح من كلام الرب لأيوب أنه يحدثه عن حيوان حقيقي كان لأيوب معرفة به.

http://rabelmagd.com/vb/others/Encyclopedia/2/358.htm


----------



## NEW_MAN (9 يناير 2010)

*رد: من هو بهيموث؟*

علماء امريكيون مسيحيون ، يثبتون بالحفريات والاكتشافات العلمية 
صدق الكتاب المقدس في الاخبار عن الحيوانات الضخمة ( ومنها بهيموث - بالطبع ) 

http://www.godsaidmansaid.com/topic3.asp?Cat2=262&ItemID=1068


----------



## apostle.paul (9 يناير 2010)

*رد: من هو بهيموث؟*

هو اكدلى على ان بهيموث هى حيوان اسطورى ملوش وجود مسروق من خرافات 
لان انا كنت بكلمه عن الاساطير القرانية فحب يستعرض عضلاته عليا ويقولى ان الكتاب المقدس مليان اساطير وان الاوصاف دى لا تنتطبق الا على مازنجر اللى بيجى فى افلام الكارتون


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (9 يناير 2010)

*رد: من هو بهيموث؟*

*



هُوَذَا بَهِيمُوثُ الَّذِي صَنَعْتُهُ مَعَكَ يَأْكُلُ الْعُشْبَ مِثْلَ الْبَقَرِ.

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
انا بسمع عن بهيموث دي كتير و فاكراه الشيطان

سلام و نعمه


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 يناير 2010)

*رد: من هو بهيموث؟*

*ما ابوخ هذا الكلام وهذة الشبهات الساذجة التى يلقيها اصحابها ضد الكتاب المقدس فهى تعكس مصدر الجهل المدقع

**(SVD)  هوذا فرس البحر الذي صنعته معك. يأكل العشب مثل البقر.*​*
**(GNA) وحيد القرن الذي صنعته معك يأكل الأعشاب مثل البقر. *


*Job 40:15 הנה־נא בהמות אשׁר־עשׂיתי עמך חציר כבקר יאכל׃*


​H930
בּהמות
behêmôth
be-hay-mohth'
In form a plural of H929, but really a singular of Egyptian derivation: a water ox, that is, the *hippopotamus* or *Nile horse*: - Behemoth
.


 بهيموتالبهيمة. في العبريّة : ب هـ ي م و ت. يتحدّث أي 40 :15-24 عن "البهيمة" في صيغة الجمع في معنى بهيمة البهائم أي أعظم البهائم (*وحيد القرن*)، في اتصال مع لاويثان (40 :25-41 :26). هذان الوحشان يجسّدان الشرّ في البحر والبرّ، ويتميّزان بقوّة هائلة. فلا يستطيع أحد أن يجرحهما أو يغلبهما. لا يستطيع الإنسان أن يسيطر على بهيموت ( آ26)، ومع ذلك فهذا الوحش خليقة الله (أي آ15) وأول أعماله (آ19). هو في يد الله ( آ19-20). إنّ صورة بهيموت أفهمت أيوب أنّه كلا شيء مع أنّه يحسب نفسه أقوى من الله. تماهى هذا الحيوان في الماضي مع الفيل. ولكن اكتُشف أنّه يتماهى مع وحيد القرن ولا سيّمَا في مصر. وربّما مع الجاموس (أي 40 :15-24 يقابل الأدب الأوغاريتيّ الذي يتحدّث عن جاموس إيل المتوحّش). مهما يكن من أمر، بهيموت هو رمز إلى قوّة الشرّ التي لا يقدر عليها سوى الله. 1​
​


----------



## NEW_MAN (9 يناير 2010)

*رد: من هو بهيموث؟*



شمس الحق قال:


> هو اكدلى على ان بهيموث هى حيوان اسطورى ملوش وجود مسروق من خرافات
> لان انا كنت بكلمه عن الاساطير القرانية فحب يستعرض عضلاته عليا ويقولى ان الكتاب المقدس مليان اساطير وان الاوصاف دى لا تنتطبق الا على مازنجر اللى بيجى فى افلام الكارتون


 
كيف استطاع تأكيد ان بهيموث اسطورة 
والعلماء المسيحيون الامريكيون يثبتون عن طريق ابحاث علماء ملحدين ولا دين لهم ان الحفريات تؤكد وجود حفريات حيوانات تتطابق مع اوصاف الكتاب المقدس ؟؟؟

قدمنا الدليل ، اين دليله هو ؟؟؟

http://www.godsaidmansaid.com/topic3.asp?Cat2=262&ItemID=1068


----------



## apostle.paul (9 يناير 2010)

*رد: من هو بهيموث؟*

شكرا جدا على الردود اللى ريحتنى
هو سالنى سؤال كمان بس للاسف انا مش فاكر الشاهد
سالنى عن حاجة اسمها ليليت وقالى انها جنية او شيطانة وقالى انها ماخذوة من اساطير 
فهل يوجد شيطانة او جنية اسمها ليليت فى الكتاب المقدس؟


----------



## apostle.paul (9 يناير 2010)

*رد: من هو بهيموث؟*

حاضر هكلمه تانى وهعرف ومش ههدى غير لما اعرف


----------



## NEW_MAN (9 يناير 2010)

*رد: من هو بهيموث؟*

يمكنك متابعة هذا ايضا 
شاهد بنفسك الحقيقة 
الاكتشافات تؤكد صدق الكتاب المقدس 

في نهاية الجزء الاول ، يطرح مقدم البرنامج سؤالا عن بهيموت 
والجزء الثاني يقدم الاجابة​ 
[YOUTUBE]7rH6cXIID-Q[/YOUTUBE]​ 
[YOUTUBE]O_Yn4p3qndM[/YOUTUBE]​ 

[YOUTUBE]7rH6cXIID-Q[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## NEW_MAN (9 يناير 2010)

*رد: من هو بهيموث؟*

الاكتشافات العلمية تؤكد صدق الكتاب المقدس وكذب صديقك .

الان نحن قدمنا الادلة ، اين ادلته هو ؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (9 يناير 2010)

*رد: من هو بهيموث؟*

يُنقل الى الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية


----------



## NEW_MAN (10 يناير 2010)

*رد: من هو بهيموث؟*

تم فصل كل سؤال في موضوع مستقل ،
لتسهيل البحث وتنظيم الموضوعات 

السؤال الآخر عن معز الوحش تم فصله على هذا الرابط 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=116340


----------



## الحقيقة والحق (10 يناير 2010)

*هذا رابط يقول ان البهيموث هو الديناصور
http://www.thegreatgod.com/faq_dinasor_and_Bible.htm
*


----------

